# **Your favorite paracord pics**



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Post up your favorite projects. Show off a little  Include the name of the knot if you don't mind.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Here are a few of my favorites. King Cobras, green and grey is trilobite.


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

got a tutorial on how you made the green/grey? looks great bud.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Hydrashoks said:


> got a tutorial on how you made the green/grey? looks great bud.


This is what I used. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2oFylRwC60[/ame]


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you, Sir


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

J-Will said:


> Here are a few of my favorites. King Cobras, green and grey is trilobite.


Very nice JW !!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Here is a couple of my customers favorites. I'm now selling these full time now.


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

where did you source the skull beads from...


----------



## Monte4283 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hydrashoks said:


> where did you source the skull beads from...


I know Micheals has them from the same company as their paracord supplies. If I remember correctly they come in a 3 pack for a couple dollars. Hobby Lobby may have them also as they sell the same brand of paracord supplies.


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

Monte4283 said:


> I know Micheals has them from the same company as their paracord supplies. If I remember correctly they come in a 3 pack for a couple dollars. Hobby Lobby may have them also as they sell the same brand of paracord supplies.


very cool, thanks. I think a field trip is in order...


----------



## Monte4283 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hydrashoks said:


> very cool, thanks. I think a field trip is in order...


You're welcome, Field trips are always fun.


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

these are not my favorite creations but i thought id post them.all are basic cobra braids 2 are fish tail braids.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Hydrashoks said:


> very cool, thanks. I think a field trip is in order...


Hop on the short bus!



paracordist said:


> these are not my favorite creations but i thought id post them.all are basic cobra braids 2 are fish tail braids.


 I love fish tail braids


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Hydrashoks said:


> where did you source the skull beads from...


I got the beads from Michael's. I got them to try out. I'm still trying to find a good reliable seller to get skull beads from.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> I got the beads from Michael's. I got them to try out. I'm still trying to find a good reliable seller to get skull beads from.


 A buddy of mine was getting his online super cheap, I'll see if I can get the site out of him.


----------



## jdeitz81 (Jul 19, 2013)

J-Will said:


> A buddy of mine was getting his online super cheap, I'll see if I can get the site out of him.


 Paracord planet has some.


----------



## jdeitz81 (Jul 19, 2013)

J-Will said:


> This is what I used.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2oFylRwC60


 A little complicated for me. What would be a good way of attaching that to buckles?


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

jdeitz81 said:


> A little complicated for me. What would be a good way of attaching that to buckles?


 I dropped the first method and started using the double hitch method now. I only make them with buckles, don't like them without. Double hitch allows you to do it two colors without burning them together too.


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

Put this one together a few minutes ago. W my new rape whistle buckles!

double cobra





With a little hidden surprise....


----------



## Monte4283 (Jul 20, 2013)

This one is suppose to be "Bound Endless Falls" but it didn't turn out exactly like the one in the video I watched. I still like the way it turned out though.


----------



## Monte4283 (Jul 20, 2013)

I stopped at Hobby Lobby today and picked up the wifes two fravorite colors in #325 Paracord and made this one. Wife really likes the smaller paracord.










Same one with a #550 cord one in the same colors.


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

Where do you buy the clasps Monte?


----------



## Monte4283 (Jul 20, 2013)

havasu said:


> Where do you buy the clasps Monte?


Got them at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks! I went to a Hobby Lobby for the first time last week. I wasn't impressed and thought it was a knock off of Michael's. Too much floral plastic, foo-foo girly stuff, and other estrogen enhancers for me! I wanted radio controlled cars, airplanes and trains, so I was disappointed.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

J-Will said:


> A buddy of mine was getting his online super cheap, I'll see if I can get the site out of him.


Ok. Yeah let me know.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Hydrashoks said:


> Put this one together a few minutes ago. W my new rape whistle buckles!
> 
> double cobra
> 
> ...


How loud are those whistle buckles? I ordered some Sunday for a new product line. I hope I didn't make a bad purchase.


----------



## Monte4283 (Jul 20, 2013)

havasu said:


> Thanks! I went to a Hobby Lobby for the first time last week. I wasn't impressed and thought it was a knock off of Michael's. Too much floral plastic, foo-foo girly stuff, and other estrogen enhancers for me! I wanted radio controlled cars, airplanes and trains, so I was disappointed.


LOL.....Definitely a lot of foo-foo stuff there. In my area Hobby Lobby has a much better selection of paracord supplies than Micheals and Joanns.


----------



## Monte4283 (Jul 20, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> How loud are those whistle buckles? I ordered some Sunday for a new product line. I hope I didn't make a bad purchase.


I have one I got for free, They don't work all that great. Not very loud, But kids will probably love them. My two dogs hate it, they bark like crazy when I tried it out.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

havasu said:


> Thanks! I went to a Hobby Lobby for the first time last week. I wasn't impressed and thought it was a knock off of Michael's. Too much floral plastic, foo-foo girly stuff, and other estrogen enhancers for me! I wanted radio controlled cars, airplanes and trains, so I was disappointed.


 Lol, this why my wife loves Hobby Lobby! I like their art supply section.


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> How loud are those whistle buckles? I ordered some Sunday for a new product line. I hope I didn't make a bad purchase.


I don't know. I haven't tried it.

This week ill got to On The Boarder and roofie my own margarita and report back. :bnndnc:


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Hydrashoks said:


> I don't know. I haven't tried it.
> 
> This week ill got to On The Boarder and roofie my own margarita and report back. :bnndnc:


 I'll meet you there... You know, for support and what not...


----------



## Southern_cordist (May 8, 2013)

As a homebrewer, I had to wrap one of my growlers!










King cobra, 4 strand round braid, cobra, Shark Jaw bone, Oat Spike Sinnet, and Two faced?? I can't remember the camo/black on the bottom left.










My custom para-angels


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Monte4283 said:


> I have one I got for free, They don't work all that great. Not very loud, But kids will probably love them. My two dogs hate it, they bark like crazy when I tried it out.


My order for some whistle buckles arrived Thurs and I'm pleased by them.


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

here's one that I just completed, idea came from another member on the GF.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Dang lookin good guys


----------



## puertorico321 (Mar 5, 2014)

Couple of people ask how loud the whistle buckles are, well theyre loud enough for my dogs to hate em! LOL


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

My favorite project's to date! 







Got to love Pinchie 








Gun sling 

















Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I like the lobster.


----------



## Paracord-Crafters (Mar 21, 2014)

these draw a lot of attention a outdoor and gun shows we do.. water bottle bridles


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> I like the lobster.



Thank you, I think I'm the only one that makes them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Paracord-Crafters (Mar 21, 2014)

These are way to time consuming to be profitable but we enjoy making them in our down time.. sometimes we fill them with survival goodies and sell them as survival pods!


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

^^ dang, i like those! ^^


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

Love the coyote tan and black bracelet! Think I'll make me one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## jrau89 (Mar 17, 2014)

black reflective thin blue line adjustable 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Paracord-Crafters said:


> these draw a lot of attention a outdoor and gun shows we do.. water bottle bridles


Is this made to fit each water bottle depending on size or is this a one size fits most product?


----------



## Paracord-Crafters (Mar 21, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Is this made to fit each water bottle depending on size or is this a one size fits most product?


 We make these to fit specific items but we have a version with Velcro straps for size adjustments.. this is a larger one we did for one of our customers


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

Paracord-Crafters said:


> These are way to time consuming to be profitable but we enjoy making them in our down time.. sometimes we fill them with survival goodies and sell them as survival pods!


I just ran across a project that this would be perfect for. Is there a tutorial for it anywhere?


----------



## Paracord-Crafters (Mar 21, 2014)

DaBigKahuna said:


> I just ran across a project that this would be perfect for. Is there a tutorial for it anywhere?


Check out YouTube for some good how to vids on these "pods".. these are fun to make but take a good bit of time.


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

Is there a name for these or should I search for "paracord pods?"


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

DaBigKahuna said:


> Is there a name for these or should I search for "paracord pods?"


Try searching for 
paracord cellphone pouch 
paracord Altoids tin pouch 
paracord pouch
paracord flashlight pouch/holder.


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## lesismore (Apr 4, 2014)

Just finished this last night

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## lesismore (Apr 4, 2014)

lesismore said:


> Just finished this last night
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Paracord Forum mobile app


This is what I did

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## lesismore (Apr 4, 2014)

paracordist said:


>


Hobby lobby where I live carries them







Hydrashoks said:


> where did you source the skull beads from...




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## 2GuysPara-Cord (Apr 7, 2014)

. Some of my personal gear, it's not the best. Also gonna start on beads to.


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## cobracord49 (Mar 1, 2015)

You did a pretty good job. What kind of a knife is that?


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

You did good work and yea what kinda of knife is that


----------



## blackbelt38 (Jun 2, 2015)

Here's some pics I've been taking. Like many, I am going to attempt selling some stuff on etsy. Not looking to change careers, but it'd be nice to have some side money to continue this hobby! Everything so far is king cobra while I was waiting for some really cool beads and buckles to arrive. So I'll be mixing it up over the weekend with some lanyards, keychains, etc. 

Keychains









Bracelets


























3/8 inch metal buckle VS. 5/8 inch metal buckle in ancient bronze. I prefer the larger buckle. I like the added weight. Feels solid.


----------



## cobracord49 (Mar 1, 2015)

Pretty cool


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

What is the name of that dark red paracord?


----------



## blackbelt38 (Jun 2, 2015)

MrParacord said:


> What is the name of that dark red paracord?


It's called firefighter. It's my favorite red. Took a while to find a good dark red color like that. I've been using it for some bead projects.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm going to keep an eye out for that color. Thanks.


----------



## Deek550 (Mar 17, 2015)

MrParacord said:


> I'm going to keep an eye out for that color. Thanks.


I think I've seen that color labeled as Licorice.


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

It's official name is Firefighter. 

http://extremepara.com/paracord/550-paracord/550-paracord-patterns-camos/550_100_USA_Firefighter

I love working with it.


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Here are a few parapeeps I made:


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

Trab9000 said:


> It's official name is Firefighter.
> 
> http://extremepara.com/paracord/550-paracord/550-paracord-patterns-camos/550_100_USA_Firefighter
> 
> I love working with it.



That is some darn fine work. Impressive!


----------



## RayTorres (Apr 4, 2015)

a couple projects I completed for friends and family that I enjoyed


----------



## RayTorres (Apr 4, 2015)

a couple more bracelets


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ready_Cords said:


> That is some darn fine work. Impressive!


Thanks. but that work actually isn't mine. My good friend Brett tied it. He does amazing work. I posted it to show the firefighter cord. 

One of the things I love about firefighter is that since it's a linear pattern, it doesn't distort as you tie things with it as other patterns might.


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Here is some of my work:


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

Trab9000 said:


> Here is some of my work:



What is that toggle in the last pic?


----------



## cobracord49 (Mar 1, 2015)

RayTorres said:


> a couple projects I completed for friends and family that I enjoyed


What's the black and white bracelet called?


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ready_Cords said:


> What is that toggle in the last pic?


It's an ITW TAC Toggle

http://extremepara.com/ITW-tac-toggle-black


----------



## RayTorres (Apr 4, 2015)

cobracord49 said:


> What's the black and white bracelet called?


 its called the piano bar....a variation of the Genoese bar


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Very nice Is your wife mad at the dog lol ??


----------



## jimLE (Oct 24, 2015)

this is my first lil project.so to speak..we needed tie backs for the curtains.so i got 1/4 50LB cord for this..i went with a flat braid and back splice to tie both ends..i think thats its also known as crown knot..what surprises me.is even my mom likes it.


----------



## jimLE (Oct 24, 2015)

here's a collar i did for my dog.it fits her perfectly.the braiding could of been a lil better.and the knots could of been a hole better.but i aint complaing though.on account i did some thing i hadnt done before..


----------



## venatic (Jul 30, 2015)

Isn't that what it's really all about? Doing something you've never done before AND something that most people will NEVER do! You'll get better with experience!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## jimLE (Oct 24, 2015)

yeah it sure is..and to top it off.i enjoyed doing that..i've already put the collar on her.and it seems not to bother her.which is great..


----------



## Vesire (May 31, 2016)

Ringed a bell to use some waste pieces fused together in building a watch strap, ends of being my favorite project.

Like the Stiven King's "It"
(Google it)


----------



## Wasp (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Here are a few things I like wearing.


----------



## sharky (Feb 25, 2017)

some nice braid weaves look great


----------

